# Grooming Poo Mixes/Doodles?



## patalina (Nov 8, 2011)

Does anyone have any tips on what to tell the groomer for a Poo Mix or Doodle? Louis just got his first haircut and though I said I didn't want it short, his coat is now WAY shorter than I would have liked and to be honest: he looks AWFUL. I wanted him to keep his "shaggy" look and just have a bit of a trim, but he looks like a totally different dog now and it's been cut so short that all of the curls and waves I spent so much time dematting and meticulously combing with detangler and a pin brush are gone! :afraid: Will his coat grow back to its former adorable curly shagginess? 

I'm kind of freaking out and am extremely upset about his groom, I know it's just hair but that's huge with a poodle


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Did you ask why it was so short?


----------



## patalina (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes, it was because he couldn't do a scissor cut even though I was left with the impression that the coat would be a simple trim...not the shaved look that I ended up with.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Sorry to hear that you are unhappy with Louis' groom after all the work you did on his coat. 

Lots of people here can advise you about grooming and how to fix it for the future. His fur will grow back and he will be easy for you to brush. 

In the meantime, talk to other groomers about what they could do to give you the "shaggy" look you want.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I think the best way is to tell the groomer how much hair you want left on the body. Also possibly learn what the different Snap on Comb lengths are so you can end up with a cute cut. Post a picture so we can see what is too short for you & then go from there. There is no reason whay the groomer couldn't leave the coat shaggy.

I read what type mix Louis is & there is a Poodle X Pom at CPR- cutest darn thing with erect ears & fluffy coat. Go check him out.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I do doodles at my shop every week....matted legs and heads are common. I do exactly what I SAY im gonna do. I might have to remove the worst section and leave a small patch but overall, the dog leave w/ fluffy hair and a full face and legs. I DO CHARGE for my work. Shaving is a cheap, easier option and anyone can do that. Not everyone can do what I do and do it well without hurting the dog. So maybe you dog was crying in pain so the groomer decided to shave instead.


----------



## patalina (Nov 8, 2011)

Sorry, it took a while to get pictures of Louis but here are some before and after shots...he just doesn't even look like the same dog  Any ideas on how long it will take for his coat to grow back would be wonderful, thank you! 

Oh before I forget, these pictures were taken exactly 2 days apart, the first two are from January 1st and the last two are from the 3rd, when he got the cut and I told the groomer to please keep his head round like a Bichon and to just do a light trim, not cut his waves and curls--GRRR:angry:


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Since I don't know him, Louis looks cute in both pictures to me and his curls will grow back very quickly. Just don't let him see your anger at the groomer, because he may feel it is something he did! :act-up:


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Just wanted to say I'm sorry you aren't happy.  I understand that would be frustrating! I do have a few questions for you though. When you were talking to your groomer about what to do for Louie's haircut, what kind of terminology did you use? Did you say specifically that you wanted a full, fluffy, bichon-type face? It looks to me like your groomer took the fur down to about 3/8" (in the pics that's what it looks like to me) and then trimmed the head so it would look proportionate. Unfortunately, 3/8" is considered fluffy by a lot of groomers....I work for one who thinks that way. (To me, it's one step up from a shave.) I actually argued with her over one dog..dad asked for a "puppy cut, not too short" and she wanted me to use a #4, which is about 3/8". I told her that I didn't think that's what the guy wanted, that would be too short. We argued back and forth and she finally just told me to do what I thought was best. I ended up using a 1/2" guide comb I think, and the dad was happy with that. All that to say, if you told her "give him a good trim, but leave him a bit fluffy" she might have taken that the wrong way. Anyways, as far as it growing back, usually poodle hair grows at about 1/2" a month, give or take a bit depending on the dog/diet/weather/etc. It'll probably take a month or two for him to get back the fluffy look he had before. In a couple of weeks, you will probably be used to him and he won't look so short.  I would also call your groomer and let her know that you weren't very happy with the trim. Tell her that it was too short. I wouldn't dump her just yet, give her another chance. Sometimes it takes a few grooms for us groomers to understand exactly what you as the owner want. Oh, as far as the curls being cut off, she probably just blow dried him straight. The curlies should be back in a few days or a week. If you want them back now, try spraying him with a little water, just enough to make him damp, then let him air dry. That should make him wavy/curly again for you. Hope I helped you a little.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I think that possibly just using your fingers next time & saying "I want only this much off" will help visually. Also I would bring in pictures of the head that you like when you find a head that you like. I would look up Poodle mix Photo's since your pup doesn't have a Bichon Head. Maybe the cockapoo type head, teddy head sometimes called. I will try & find some photo's for you to look at.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I make sure to ask two questions '_How much do you want off?_' and '_How long do you want him left_?' Inbetween the rest of the questions like how you want ears/tail left, ect. I ask both those first questions to get a final idea of how long they want the hair left. Also, be sure to know that an inch on a flat coated breed looks a lot different than an inch left on a curly coated breed.


----------



## patalina (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you so much, everyone! I did tell him (the groomer) to just take off a little bit and be sure not to trim too much of Louis' apricot curls, but I guess he misunderstood me. Since, the groomer comes to our house I was able to find some of the clippings in the yard and they're about 2 inches long lol. I wouldn't be as annoyed as I am if his face had been kept as I told him, to just clean up his eyes and ears and round out the face so no stray ends were left sticking out. Oh well :doh:

These are some pictures of Louis with the head that I prefer on him (though he's got some stray ends around his beard), so you can get an idea.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

He looks cute before and after. What's funny is that I get dogs that come in looking like Louis's before, and the owner asks for a "cute teddy bear head" and I typically do the head like Louis after. The owners are happy with the results. I guess you prefer more of the fluffy look for the head. I think you should point out next time specifically what you want done on the head. The usual American teddy head shaves the hair down the muzzle on top of the nose. This is probably why you think he looks so different. You can see more of his nose/eyes and he has a different profile. Like mom24doggies said, the head length is cut to match the length of the hair left on the body. He will get that shaggy look in no time, and you can even request just a face and feet trim next time - they will trim the hairs around the eyes and round out the feet and not touch anything else.


----------

